# Bahnentour Davos (www.bahnentour.ch)



## MATaFIX (12. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal Lust auf ne Bahnentour. Rischtisch viel runterdonnern und wenig hochfahren!

Das gibts im Graubünden!

Kernfakten:
Distanz: 85 km         
Aufstieg: 1375 hm (Nun ja, wenig ist anders, aber verglichen mit den Abfahrthöhenmetern...)         
Abfahrt: 9708 hm
Bahntransporte: 8
Singletrail-Anteil: über 90%
Trailwiederholung: 1 (Felsenweg, ca 1 km)

Mehr dazu gibt's unter http://www.bahnentour.ch

Hat das schon einer gemacht und kann was darüber berichten?


----------



## Hoshi (12. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mich schon ein bisschen darüber informiert und auf der davos.ch Seite habe ich dann gesehen, dass die zweite Sektion von der Bahn aufs Weissfluhjoch wegen Bauarbeiten geschlossen ist. Als alternative wird ein Sessellift angeboten. Die Anfrage bei der Bergbahn hat dann ergeben, dass kein Bike-Transport (und Kinderwagen) auf diesem Lift vorgesehen ist.

Auch hat Davos den Ride-the-Day Event abgesagt.

Was mich jedoch irritiert, dass der Bahnentour-Organisator diverse Führungen dieses Jahr anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (13. Mai 2010)

an den bikedays in solothurn, haben wir eben wegen diesem problem (revision,sesselbahn) gefragt. die antwort war ganz klar. der sessellift übernimmt die zweite sektion. werde mich mal bei davos tourismus informieren.


----------



## Monsterwade (13. Mai 2010)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal Lust auf ne Bahnentour. Rischtisch viel runterdonnern und wenig hochfahren!



Wäre mit dabei, falls Du noch Mitfahrer suchst.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## Sportec (14. Mai 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Wäre mit dabei, falls Du noch Mitfahrer suchst.
> 
> Gruss
> Monster



Hallo

Da die Bahnentour ebenfalls dieses Jahr auf meiner To Do Liste steht, wäre ich ebenfalls dabei.

Gruss Sportec


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2010)

Ich bin jetzt erstmal in Urlaub .... Im Juni wäre ich dabei  Ich denke mal das die Bahnen auch noch zumgrossen Teil geschlossen 

Sommer 2010	 	 
Jakobshorn:	19. Juni - 24. Oktober 2010 - 1.Sektion; 26. Juni - 24. Oktober 2010 - 2.Sektion	 
Madrisa:	        22. Mai - 24. Mai 2010; 29. Mai - 24. Oktober 2010	 
Parsenn Davos:	03. Juli - 17. Oktober 2010 - 1.Sektion & Sesselbahn Rapid	 
Parsenn Klosters:	03. Juli - 17. Oktober 2010 - 1.&2. Sektion	 
Rinerhorn:    	22. Mai - 24. Oktober 2010	 
Schatzalp:  	01. Mai - 31. Oktober 2010haben .....


----------



## ir12daveor (17. Mai 2010)

Ich habe fast das ganze tour gemacht. Die Trails sind toll, aber ich biin nich 100% sicher ob es moglich auf Weissfluhjoch zu kommen mit dem Bike dieses Jahr. Es gibt andere moglichkeit ohne die Weissfluhjoch strecke.

Was ist auch spass ist von Davos nach Chur zum fahren. Die strecke geht via Arosa und hat viele moghlichkeit und wonderschone singletrails auch.


----------



## Hoschy (17. Mai 2010)

@ir12daveor

Wird die Tour (auch selfguided) nicht recht teuer aufgrund der ganzen Gondel-Aufstiege? Klasse ist jedenfalls dass man diese Tour super kombinieren könnte mit dem Biketicket to Ride (über Arosa).

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2010)

Dann musst du aber aufs Rothorn radeln, da die Rothornbahn 2010 "Out of service" ist 

Das andere ist doch dann die Tageskarte für Davos Klosters....... sollte eigentlich für alle Bahnen gelten ... oder


----------



## ir12daveor (17. Mai 2010)

Hoschy schrieb:


> @ir12daveor
> 
> Wird die Tour (auch selfguided) nicht recht teuer aufgrund der ganzen Gondel-Aufstiege? Klasse ist jedenfalls dass man diese Tour super kombinieren könnte mit dem Biketicket to Ride (über Arosa).
> 
> Gruß Hoschy



Das hangt um wie du macht es. Ich glaube es gibt keine angebot Zwischen Davos und die Biketicket to Ride. Aber, ein Tageskart in Arosa kostet nur 8CHF. 

Wann ich bin von Davos nach Chur gefahren wir haben Tageskarten in Davos gehapt und bin bis 15:00Uhr in Davos gefahren. Dann wir sind hoch auf Weissfluhjoch sind runter nach Langweiss gefahren. Du muss hoch mit dein eigene Beine nach Arosa fahren und dann du könntest um Weisshorn und runter bis Tschiertschen fahren, oder wann du vor 16:00 Uhr in Arosa bist 8CHF zahlen an dem Hörnlibahn hoch nehmen and runter ins Urdental fahren. 

In Tschiertchen hochfahren bis Furglis und es gipt ein toll Singletrail runter nach Praden dan kurz auf dem Teerstrasse und rechts in eine Kiesweg bis Chur. 

Eine variante ist auch moglich uber Lenzerheide. 

Es gibt viel moglichkeiten und fast alle sind super. 

Diese tour ist auch 100% moglich auch wann Rothorn und Weissfluhjoch sind in 2010 nicht erreichbar mit dem Bahn.


----------



## Hoschy (17. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber aufs Rothorn radeln, da die Rothornbahn 2010 "Out of service" ist



Ja, leider  

Danke für die Info, wußte nicht dass es da eine Tageskarte für Davos/Klosters inklusive Bike gibt! Außer dass einem ab dem späten Nachmittag 50% Ermäßigung gewährt wird.

@ir12daveor

Hab mir für die Querung Davos/Arosa mal die Variante Weissfluhjoch, Strellapass (-See), Latschüelfurgga, Chörbschhornhütte, Schwifurga, Tieja, Furggaalp Richtung Stausee überlegt. Mal sehn ob die Geschichte machbar ist, da geht's zum Teil zackig runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOX (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

lohnt sich der download der Daten von der bahentour-Seite? Kann man da auch ohne GPS-Gerät was mit anfangen, z.B. Trail in eine Karte zeichnen?

Grüsse

SOX


----------



## Hoschy (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo SOX,

Du bekommst ein File-Package, das beinhaltet ein Übersichts-pdf mit Ablauf- und Zeitangaben sowie den Track in verschieden Formaten. Wenn Du den Track auf GoogleEarth anschaust und die Karte danebenliegen hast, dann sollte es kein Problem sein die Tour zu übertragen. 

Meine Meinung: In Verbindung mit einer (vorherigen) Übernachtung "lohnt" sich die Geschichte durchaus. 

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## Spatz-30 (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jetzt eigentlich schon mal jemand diese Bahnentour gemacht?
Falls ja, sind die angegebenen Zeiten von einer Bahn zur anderen gut machbar, oder muss man wirklich hetzen?

Gruss
Spatz


----------



## matou (7. Juli 2010)

Wir sind Teile davon am WE gefahren.
Der Sessellift zum Weissfluhjoch nimmt Biker mit, allerdings kann es bei hohem Bikeraufkommen oder einer großen Gruppe ziehmlich dauern. Ich meine nur jede zweite Gondel hatte einen Haken fürs Bike....


----------



## akeem (7. Juli 2010)

...na das wird ja dann lustig beim Swiss Bike Masters Freeride...


----------



## Spatz-30 (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mal am WE Teiel der Bahnentour gefahren!
Grundsätzlich nicht schlecht. Allerdings weiss ich nicht wie man die angegebenen Zeiten schaffen soll. Schon in der ersten Sektion kommt man mächtig in Zeitnot!
Und machbar ist es in meinen augen nur wenn man ein wenig "mogelt" und ein bis zwei Abfahrten weg lässt!
Und nein, es liegt nicht daran das ich bergab eventl. zu langsam bin.
Mir ging es nicht alleine so!
Aber wie auch immer echt schön da um sich mal bergab voll aus zu toben.
Gruss
Eric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschy (13. Juli 2010)

Es gibt zwischenzeitlich ein Update was die den Zeitplan betrifft (Parsennbahnen neu alle 20 Minuten statt alle 30 Minuten). Ob das allerdings den Gesamtverlauf zeitlich etwas entzerrt 

Spatz-30, hattest Du Dich an den orginal Zeitplan versucht zu halten?

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## Spatz-30 (13. Juli 2010)

@ Hoschy,
ja, habe ich. Aber die erste Bahn geht schon mal nich tum 8:15 sonder "erst" 8:20 Uhr . Aber allein in der ersten Sektion war ich 10:10 erst mal auf dem Chörbsch Horn. Und die Abfahrt macht man ja auch nicht so schnell, zumal die rech viele enge Spitzkehren hat!
Somit war ich da schon in Verzug und bin in Folge dessen im weiteren verlauf in die mittagspause von der Parsenn Bahn gekommen.
Am Ende habe ich die OriiginalTour nur noch als 2Richtwert" genommen und bin so gefahren wie ich es wollte. Es waren dann zwar keine 9700 bergab meter.
Aber cool war es trotzdem.
Es gibt ja sehr viele Wege und man kommt schon auf seine Kosten!

Gruss
Eric
P.S. evntl. versuche ich es im September noch ma nach Plan zu fahren!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2010)

Kann man das Ticket auch für 2 Tage kaufen, heisst man macht sich 2 eher gemütlicht Tage anstatt einem heftig Tag?


----------



## ir12daveor (13. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann man das Ticket auch für 2 Tage kaufen, heisst man macht sich 2 eher gemütlicht Tage anstatt einem heftig Tag?


Du könntest eine 4 tag billete kaufen aber es gibt keine moglickeit für 2 tage das ich sehe. 

http://www.davos.ch/sommer/bergbahnen/tarife-tickets/sommerpreise.html


----------



## Hoschy (14. Juli 2010)

@Spatz-30, thx für Deine Einschätzung.

Dass man bei dem Tourumfang den Zeitrahmen im Blick haben sollte ist so schon nachvollziehbar (keine Hüttenstopps, ausgedehnte Photoshotings etc.). Aber ein Blick auf die wundervolle Landschaft sollte wenigstens noch drinne sein . Von daher finde ich die Überlegung von mzaskar nicht schlecht das Ganze auf zwei Tage aufzuteilen. Das hätte den Vorteil die schönsten Trailabschnitte eventuell zu wiederholen bzw. die Tour um weitere Highlights zu erweitern (z.B. gen Zügenschlucht).

Dem entgegen stehen halt 2 Übernachtungen (die es ja bei Bedarf aber auch günstig gibt) sowie 2 Tageskarten fürs Bike für jeweils zehn Franken. Bei einer längeren Anfahrt nach Davos macht das in meinen Augen durchaus Sinn.

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Wir werden Ende August wohl auch die Bahnentour angehen wollen. Mit dem Angebot "Davos Klosters Inclusive" ist der Transport mit den Bergbahnen ja kostenlos. Ob hier auch der Transport der Bikes mit inbeggriffen ist habe ich zur Zeit angefragt. Wenn nicht kommen hier noch mal 10 sFr für eine Biketageskarte hinzu. Im Vergleich zu Südtirol sind das echt Schnäppchenpreise!

Wir werden die Bahnentour wohl auch ein bisschen abkürzen. D.h. nicht alle Abfahrten machen. Schließlich ist es ja Urlaub und es soll keine Hetze sein. Wenn man die Abfahrten kennt und weiß wo es lang geht kann ich mir schon vorstellen das man den Zeitplan einhalten kann, aber nicht wenn man noch großartig dabei die Karte wälzen muss. 

Für andere Tourentipps bin ich sehr dankbar. Ich habe die Singletrailmap der Region bestellt... D.h. ich kann die nächsten Tage eventuelle Tourenvorschläge auch nachvollziehen. 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Grinsekater (16. Juli 2010)

Vor zwei Wochen bin ich die Bahnentour (geguided von Tommi Giger) gefahren und muss sagen, dass es die Tour durchaus in sich hat. 
Wer es wirklich an einem Tag schaffen möchte sollte sich sputen und sich genau über den Weg informieren. Am einfachsten ist es natürlich wenn man jemanden hat der die genauen Abzweige kennt. Wer sich alleine keinen Stress machen möchte sollte die Tour auf zwei Tage verteilen, auch wenn man sich dadurch ein wenig um den massiven Traileindruck bringt.

Ein genauer Bericht mit allen Infos usw wird in den nächsten Wochen noch auf der Startseite veröffentlicht.


----------



## godirt_Davos (16. Juli 2010)

alle Info's zur Bahnentour, zu Transport, Bikethotels aber auch alle 11 ausgeschilderten Singletrail-Touren mit GPX-Daten sind hier online:
http://www.davos.ch/sommer/aktivitaeten/biken/uebersicht.html

richtig: mit der Davos Klosters inclusive Card fährt ihr auf allen Bergbahnen für nada rauf&runter - runter wohl eher auf den Trails.. , die Tageskarte für Biketransport ist 10 Franken / 7 Euro. Die Karte kriegt man bei Übernachtung in bezahlter Unterkunft, ob 5*Hotel oder Jugendherberge ist egal.

Für Bahnentour besser zwei Tage einplanen, wenn man Gebiet nicht super kennt oder Bergwelt auch noch a bisserl geniessen will. Mein Tipp: früh einchecken, sich die inclusive Card für beide Tage schnappen und dafür genügend Zeit und Musse für die Bahnentour haben - share the trail heisst ja auch, nicht am Limit fahren und Fahrweise anpassen. Eine Klingel gibts übrigens geschenkt zur Bike-Tageskarte....


----------



## godirt_Davos (16. Juli 2010)

alle Info's zur Bahnentour, zu Transport, Bikethotels aber auch alle 11  ausgeschilderten Singletrail-Touren mit GPX-Daten sind hier online:
http://www.davos.ch/sommer/aktivitaeten/biken/uebersicht.html

richtig:  mit der Davos Klosters inclusive Card fährt ihr auf allen Bergbahnen  für nada rauf&runter - runter wohl eher auf den Trails.. , die Tageskarte für Biketransport ist 10 Franken / 7 Euro.  Die Karte kriegt man bei Übernachtung in bezahlter Unterkunft, ob  5*Hotel oder Jugendherberge ist egal.

Für Bahnentour besser zwei  Tage einplanen, wenn man Gebiet nicht super kennt oder Bergwelt auch  noch a bisserl geniessen will. Mein Tipp: früh einchecken, sich die  inclusive Card für beide Tage schnappen und dafür genügend Zeit und  Musse für die Bahnentour haben - share the trail heisst ja auch, nicht  am Limit fahren und Fahrweise anpassen. Eine Klingel gibts übrigens  geschenkt zur Bike-Tageskarte....


----------



## Ändu (16. Juli 2010)

godirt_Davos schrieb:


> alle Info's zur Bahnentour, zu Transport, Bikethotels aber auch alle 11  ausgeschilderten Singletrail-Touren mit GPX-Daten sind hier online



@ godirt_Davos

bin im september 5 tage in klosters. welche von den 11 touren kannst du mir empfehlen? möglichst hoher singeltrail anteil und wenig laufen.

ändu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe noch eine kleine Zwischenfrage. Man liest öfters, dass die schwarzen Trails auf der Singletrailmap auch wirklich sehr schwer sein sollen. Nun, das liegt bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters. Kann jemand sagen in welchem S-Grad der Singletrailskala das ungefährt liegt?
Grüße und vielen Dank!

nico


----------



## ir12daveor (16. Juli 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Ich habe noch eine kleine Zwischenfrage. Man liest öfters, dass die schwarzen Trails auf der Singletrailmap auch wirklich sehr schwer sein sollen. Nun, das liegt bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters. Kann jemand sagen in welchem S-Grad der Singletrailskala das ungefährt liegt?
> Grüße und vielen Dank!
> 
> nico


In meine meinung die meisten trails auf dem Singletrail karte das sind schwarz markiert sind S2 mit vielleicht seht kurze S3 strecken. Einige das sind schwarz markiert sind sehr flussig und nicht so technishe anspruchsvoll. zb Das trail von Rinnerhorn - Sertig ist Schwarz Markiert (auf meine altere Karte) aber ich habe schwerere Rot markierte trails gefahren.


----------



## Romarius (20. Juli 2010)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen bin ich die Bahnentour (geguided von Tommi Giger) gefahren und muss sagen, dass es die Tour durchaus in sich hat.


dann haben wir uns sicher gesehen (Talstation Parsenn, 2. Tag Pressereise). sach das nächste mal doch was  wir haben an 2 Tagen nur etwa insg. gut die Hälfte geschafft wg. fotos, kollege hatte wenig bikeerfahrung und ich einen gebrochenen steuersatz... auch wer wirklich gut fährt muss sich aber schon richtig (!) sputen und auch bergauf muss man echt gasgeben. 












@nico: im schnitt s2. gibt aber auch s3 trials mit s4 abschnitten. rot ist aber generell schon sehr flowig, wenn man die höhenlinien beachtet


----------



## fekster (24. Juli 2010)

weiss jemand warum dieses jahr kein "ride the day" in davos stattfindet?


----------



## pisskopp (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ist ein Enduro pflicht oder kann man die Tour auch mit nem schweren Stuhl machen( der sich noch einigermassen treten lässt) ?
Geht es steil bergauf oder sind es lange geradeaus passagen?

Danke & gruiss


----------



## toxie (18. August 2010)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ist ein Enduro pflicht oder kann man die Tour auch mit nem schweren Stuhl machen( der sich noch einigermassen treten lässt) ?
> Geht es steil bergauf oder sind es lange geradeaus passagen?
> 
> Danke & gruiss


servus, also mit dem socom würd ich die tour nicht machen, da wär dein enduro sicher besser geeignet. es sind SEHR viele tretpassagen drin, und vor allem am anfang (richtung chörbschhorn) gibts auch happige tragepassagen. viel federweg ist eigenlich nur beim weissfluhjoch und bei der madrisa abfahrt nett, aber sonst gibts halt auch viele höhenwege und forststrassen wo ein hardtail oder was anderes leichtes super wär. 
gruzz dave


----------



## dubbel (16. Mai 2011)

hat jemand ein "echtes" höhenprofil von der tour? 
das profil auf der davos-site ist so stilisiert, dass ich bis auf 2 ausnahmen so gut wie keine anstiegss-höhenmeter erkenne.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2011)

vielleicht hilft es: http://patrickkronig.blogspot.com/2010/08/bahnentour-davos.html


----------



## tofino73 (18. Mai 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> hat jemand ein "echtes" höhenprofil von der tour?
> das profil auf der davos-site ist so stilisiert, dass ich bis auf 2 ausnahmen so gut wie keine anstiegss-höhenmeter erkenne.



Hier kriegst Du die GPX-Datei:

http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/tour5487.html

Auf gpsies.com hochladen und das Höhenprofil geniessen ;-)

Happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (18. Mai 2011)

tatsächlich - dort hab ich sie inzwischen gefunden:  http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gliqyshhffdxxpyi


----------



## Stromberg (5. August 2011)

Ich bin von Samstag bis Montag in Davos und hatte vor, die Bahnentour zu fahren. Wegen des schlechten Wetters werde ich wohl nicht die ganze Tour ohne Regen schaffen. Darum würde ich mir gern die Rosinen rauspicken. Welcher Abschnitt, den man gut an nem halben Tag schafft, ist besonders lohnenswert?


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft es: http://patrickkronig.blogspot.com/2010/08/bahnentour-davos.html


 

ich denke ich würed mir den Strelapass sparen, wenn due eher Bergabspass haben willst. Dafür die A.Line nach Klostes einbauen.

Ein zusätzlicher, einfacher Trail führt auch vom Rinnerhorn nach Mondstein. Dort gibt es als Belohnung lecker Bier aus der Dorf eigenen Brauerei. Die Rückfahrt mit der Roten nach Davos ist möglich, aber nicht Teil vom Bahnenticket,


----------



## Ransom racer (8. September 2011)

Gibt es für die bahnentour eine tageskarte? 
preis inkl. bike?

danke


----------



## redblack (8. September 2011)

ooooh, da kommt jemand auf den geschmack.


----------



## Ransom racer (8. September 2011)

redblack schrieb:


> ooooh, da kommt jemand auf den geschmack.




Die steht schon seit einem Jahr auf dem Programm!
hat sich nur bis jetzt noch nicht ergeben. 
Ich finde 10'000hm Abfahrt und trotzdem auch noch etwas über 1400Hm Aufstieg Tönt echt...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerHai (9. September 2011)

50 CHF incl. Bike auf allen Bahnen, 40 CHF nur A-Line


----------



## redblack (9. September 2011)

woher kommen die 40.-- für a-line, wir haben 50.-- bezahlt am dritten tag nach der eröffnung.


----------



## kleinerHai (9. September 2011)

dann haben die euch das "alle-gondel-ticket" verkauft...
vor drei Wochen wurde mir gesagt, 40 CHF A-Line Tageskarte, 50 CHF alle Bahnen...
Durch Hotelübernachtung hatten wir aber Personentransport inklusive und mussten nur die Biketageskarte bezahlen. 10 CHF für alle Bahnen waren das glaube ich...
Vergleiche hier:
http://www.davos.ch/sommer/bergbahnen/tarife-tickets/sommerpreise.html


----------



## Sanchopancho (28. September 2011)

Hat noch jemadn nen Tip für ne 2 Personen Fewo?? Hab vor am WE die Gondeltour zu bestreiten.
Günstig sollte sie sein, nicht zu abgelegen und die Besucherkarte muss dabei sein.


----------



## pisskopp (1. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt Hotels in Davos, die übernachtung, mit <frühstück und Tageskarte, für rund 60 Stutz anbieten. Das lohnt, da die Karte im gesamten Gebiet gilt und an sich schon rund 50 kostet.


----------



## trailterror (24. März 2013)

Ich hol den fred nochmal hoch:

Ich weiss nicht ob wir alle abschnitte fahren können. Welche kann man getrost weglassen?

Ich bevorzuge schöne trails, von flowig bis verblockt. Schotterabfahrten brauch ich nicht...

Wo liegt das best gelegenste hotel (ferienwohnung) für das 10.000hm spektakel an 2 tagen durchzuziehen; von welchem hotel hat man jeweils den günstigsten ausgangspunkt? Hoteltipps??
Sind bei "allen" hotelbuchungen die bahntix mit inbegriffen?

Danke leutz


----------



## portasa (24. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich hol den fred nochmal hoch:
> 
> Ich weiss nicht ob wir alle abschnitte fahren können. Welche kann man getrost weglassen?
> 
> ...



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Und noch was: gibt es spezielle bike-mtb bücher über Urlaub/Reise  wo man NUR infos für das Thema findet, und wenn ja, welche? vielleicht habt ihr ein par Links für mich


----------



## kleinerHai (25. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich hol den fred nochmal hoch:
> 
> Ich weiss nicht ob wir alle abschnitte fahren können. Welche kann man getrost weglassen?
> 
> ...



Hi

ich fand alle Trails der Bahnentour gut, als ich die Tour letztes Jahr gefahren bin. Einzig der Trail vom Strelapass nach Davos ist im Moment für Biker gesperrt. so weit ich weiss wird im Moment nach einer Alternative gesucht... Die Abfahrt kann man sich also ggf. sparen.  Zusätzlich zur Bahnentour hat es noch einige andere schöne Trails dort, mit ein wenig Kartenstudium findet man die auch...

Mein Hoteltipp wäre das Hotel Alpina in Klosters, direkt gegenüber der Gotschnabahn (Freeridestrecke) und vom Bhf. So kommt man morgens auch schnell nach Davos. Sind als Bikehotel auf schmutzige Biker eingestellt und bieten auch eine Bikepauschale an. Die Pauschale beinhaltet die Bahntickets+Halbpension+Lunchpaket+Wäscheservice etc. Wir waren bei unseren Besuchen sehr zufrieden. Falls Du weitere Fragen hast kann ich gerne versuchen dir zu helfen... Ob bei anderen Hotels das Ticket inkl. ist musst Du selbst schauen, kommt wohl auf Deine Buchung an.


----------



## trailterror (25. März 2013)

Hallo kleinerhai,

Dank dir für die antwort! Wird der abschnitt strelapass-davos denn auch noch im sommer geschlossen sein?

D.h man kommt mit dem zug zügig von klosters nach davos? Wie lang dauert die verbindung ungefahr?


----------



## kleinerHai (26. März 2013)

Hallo trailterror,

der Wanderweg Strelapass-Davos war 2012 mit einem Fahrverbot belegt, die Infotafel daneben hat besagt, dass eine Alternative gesucht würde. Ob diese Alternative 2013 schon gefunden wurde...? Es hat parallel dazu eine Alpstrasse die man nehmen kann, die ist aber wohl eher langweilig. Ich würde einfach nochmal weiter fahren Richtung Chörbschhorn (1. Abfahrt) und bei der Latschüelfurgga die Abfahrt über Schönboden und Podestatenalp zur Schatzalp fahren. Von dort auf Trails nach Davos. Ist ein wenig länger als die Originaltour, sollte aber bei zwei eingeplanten Tagen nix machen. 

Mit dem Zug bist Du innerhalb 20 schöner Bahnminuten in Davos Dorf.

Als kleine Planungshilfe:
www.map.geo.admin.ch

Die regionale Singletrailmap ist im Bikepacket vom Hotel gratis dabei.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (26. März 2013)

Super, Danke! 

(Voerst  ) letzte frage:

Im hotelpackage sind ja die bahntickets für sämtliche bahnen mit inbegriffen.
Kann man die bahnen x-beliebig oft benutzen, oder nur so oft wie's in der bahnentour vorgesehn ist? 

Angenommen, man möchte die gotschna FR strecke ein paar mal fahrn; würde ein solches vorhaben dann extra kosten?


----------



## kleinerHai (26. März 2013)

Du kannst fahren bis Du nicht mehr kannst...oder willst. Sind Tagestickets. Im Hotel einfach Bahnticket für Fahrer und Bike geben lassen und los gehts.


----------



## trailterror (26. März 2013)




----------



## basti313 (5. April 2013)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Es gibt Hotels in Davos, die übernachtung, mit <frühstück und Tageskarte, für rund 60 Stutz anbieten. Das lohnt, da die Karte im gesamten Gebiet gilt und an sich schon rund 50 kostet.


Sprich mehr. Ich hab kein halbwegs vertretbares Hotel für 60 Franken gefunden. Im Herbst waren es durch die Bank über 100 Franken pro Nacht.



trailterror schrieb:


> Ich hol den fred nochmal hoch:
> 
> Ich weiss nicht ob wir alle abschnitte fahren können. Welche kann man getrost weglassen?
> 
> Ich bevorzuge schöne trails, von flowig bis verblockt. Schotterabfahrten brauch ich nicht...


Schotterabfahrten gibt es da ja praktisch nicht wenn du dich an die Beschilderung und die Single Trail Map hältst.
Einziger blinder Fleck ist die Abfahrt nach Serneus, da ist leider kein Trail eingezeichnet...und von den Schwendi Hütten kommt man wohl nicht gescheit rüber nach Klosters, nur auf nem Waldweg. Aber vielleicht kann das ja jemand auflösen. 



trailterror schrieb:


> Wo liegt das best gelegenste hotel (ferienwohnung) für das 10.000hm spektakel an 2 tagen durchzuziehen; von welchem hotel hat man jeweils den günstigsten ausgangspunkt? Hoteltipps??
> Sind bei "allen" hotelbuchungen die bahntix mit inbegriffen?
> 
> Danke leutz


Hotel: Ist eigentlich alles gut gelegen, das sind ja ganz kleine Orte. Ich bin im Februar mit Skiern auf dem Rücken quer durch Davos gelaufen weil ich den Bus verpasst habe...mit dem Radl ist das gar nichts.
Ob nun Klosters oder Davos ist egal, die Bahnfahrt über die Wasserscheide muss man eh mal gemacht haben.
Ferienwohnung kannst wirklich ausklammern. Die sind praktisch alle nur Sa bis Sa mietbar. Preise sind absolut ok, aber was will man 7 Tage im Sommer da rum gurken...



kleinerHai schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich fand alle Trails der Bahnentour gut, als ich die Tour letztes Jahr gefahren bin. Einzig der Trail vom Strelapass nach Davos ist im Moment für Biker gesperrt. so weit ich weiss wird im Moment nach einer Alternative gesucht... Die Abfahrt kann man sich also ggf. sparen.  Zusätzlich zur Bahnentour hat es noch einige andere schöne Trails dort, mit ein wenig Kartenstudium findet man die auch...


Komisch....http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/03/davos-gebietsvorstellung/
Auf dem Bild Nr 14 fahren die doch das Haupter Täli runter. Da muss man dann doch den Strelapass rüber, oder gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit? Ich habe die Karte leider grad nicht da....

Für die Skifahrer: Bild 12 zeigt einen Hang vom Weißfluh Gipfel. Direkt an der Gondelstation links runter...mit sicheren Bedingungen und Lawinenausrüstung ist das ein absolutes Freeride Erlebnis.



kleinerHai schrieb:


> Mein Hoteltipp wäre das Hotel Alpina in Klosters, direkt gegenüber der Gotschnabahn (Freeridestrecke) und vom Bhf. So kommt man morgens auch schnell nach Davos. Sind als Bikehotel auf schmutzige Biker eingestellt und bieten auch eine Bikepauschale an. Die Pauschale beinhaltet die Bahntickets+Halbpension+Lunchpaket+Wäscheservice etc. Wir waren bei unseren Besuchen sehr zufrieden. Falls Du weitere Fragen hast kann ich gerne versuchen dir zu helfen... Ob bei anderen Hotels das Ticket inkl. ist musst Du selbst schauen, kommt wohl auf Deine Buchung an.


Da sind wir aber wieder bei abartigen Preisen...500Flocken für 3 Übernachtungen finde ich heftig. Wenn ich das für zwei Personen rechne kann ich fürs gleiche Geld eine Ferienwohnung inkl. Liftpass und Verpflegung für ne ganze Woche zahlen.



kleinerHai schrieb:


> Du kannst fahren bis Du nicht mehr kannst...oder willst. Sind Tagestickets. Im Hotel einfach Bahnticket für Fahrer und Bike geben lassen und los gehts.


Normalerweise ist es so: Personentransport ist bei der Gästekarte dabei die man bei jedem Hotel und jeder Ferienwohnung dabei hat (Kurtaxe). Nur fürs Fahrrad muss man extra Tagestickets kaufen, die sind aber nicht teuer (10 Franken?). Können natürlich auch in nem Package dabei sein.


----------



## kleinerHai (5. April 2013)

@basti313

-Das Hotel für 60 CHF inklusive alles such ich auch noch...

-Kurz nach dem Serneuser Schwendi nach Klosters gibts wirklich nur Fortsstrasse, ist aber verschmerzbar meiner Meinung nach.

-Ob Klosters oder Davos ist als Ausgangspunkt grundsätzlich egal, ich finde Klosters als Ort allerdings ein bisschen schöner...dafür ist in davos vielleicht ein wenig mehr los.

-Strelapass: Schon richtig, das Haupter Tälli führt zum Strelapass. Der Trail vom Pass direkt nach Davos ist allerdings gesperrt! In südöstlicher Richtung am Strelasee vorbei darf man aber natürlich. Eine mögliche Zusatzabfahrt hab' ich oben beschrieben.

-Hotelpreise: Wir sind schliesslich in der Schweiz! Ziehst Du das Bahnticket, die Halbpension, den Wäscheservice, die Singletrailmap, das reichhaltige Lunchpacket jeden Tag ab, relativiert sich der Preis. Nichtsdestotrotz mag das manchem zuviel sein, es gibt ja einige Alternativen. Trotzdem bleibt das Hotel klar empfehlenswert!

-Biketickets: Sollten in den regionalen Bikepauschalen dabei sein, richtig. Ggf. kann man sich auch ohne Bikepauschale einquatieren und die Ticktes selbst bezahlen. Muss jeder selbst ausrechnen.


----------



## basti313 (5. April 2013)

> -Kurz nach dem Serneuser Schwendi nach Klosters gibts wirklich nur Fortsstrasse, ist aber verschmerzbar meiner Meinung nach.


Liegt halt irgendwie blöd. Für mich sind das die schönsten Hütten in dem Gebiet. Im Berghaus Alte Schwendi die Älplermakronen und man hat Power für nochmal 10000hm, in der alten Schwendi ein Weizen am Nachmittag...
Leider ist man da hin schon ewig unterwegs und wenn man danach nach Klosters runter muss verzipfelt man bis zum Gotschnagrat über eine Stunde nur mit rumrollen und gondeln.



> -Ob Klosters oder Davos ist als Ausgangspunkt grundsätzlich egal, ich finde Klosters als Ort allerdings ein bisschen schöner...dafür ist in davos vielleicht ein wenig mehr los.


Da hast du absolut Recht.



> -Strelapass: Schon richtig, das Haupter Tälli führt zum Strelapass. Der Trail vom Pass direkt nach Davos ist allerdings gesperrt! In südöstlicher Richtung am Strelasee vorbei darf man aber natürlich. Eine mögliche Zusatzabfahrt hab' ich oben beschrieben.


Die Frage ist ja ob der Trail überhaupt Sinn macht. Das ist der, der rüber zum Dorftäli geht, oder? Dann ist es wohl wirklich besser einfach zügig abzufahren und die Zeit sinnvoller zu nutzen.


----------



## trailterror (11. April 2013)

Danke basti für die weitere auskunft


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juni 2013)

Salve Leute,
ich und zwei Freunde fahren in zwei Wochen für fünf Tage nach Davos.

Wir haben auch zwei "normale" Touren ohne Gondel geplant.

Leider konnte ich keine Infos im Netz finden.

Tour1 Pischa Trail:
Die Tour selber ist ja bekannt. Wir wollen allerdings am Schluß noch vom Chaltboden hoch aus Seehorn und von dort über den Grad ins Tal. Kann jemand was zu dem Trail sagen? S3/4 wäre kein Thema. Ein paar Meter absteigen wäre auch OK. Nur komplett absteigen, da alles im "S38-Bereich" ist wäre Sch......ade
 Trail:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=46.815480,+9.868757&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=6&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=46.814871,9.87202&spn=0.005911,0.016512&z=17&iwloc=A

Tour 2 Hohliecht Klosters:
Auf Google Earth/Maps habe ich diesen Trail entdeckt. Schaut eigentlich recht interessant aus, aber wäre nicht das Erste mal das der erste Eindruck täuscht
Gleiches Thema wie oben: Fahrbarkeit/Schwierigkeit und Tragabschnitte (Bergab!)

Trail:http://maps.google.de/maps?q=46.842901,+9.895567&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=0&hl=de&ie=UTF8&z=19&iwloc=A

Infos natürlich gerne auch per PN

Werde auf jedenfall mal Berichten, falls ich hier nichts höre!

Wie ist eigentlich die aktuelle Schneelage? Müsste sich doch diese Woche einiges getan haben!

Danke und Gruß
Bernd


----------



## digo (3. Juli 2013)

Servus Saddamchen,

War am Sonntag und Montag dort, auf Weissfluhjoch gab es noch 25-30cm Schnee, so sollst du mit schiebe oder trageetappen rechnen auf die erste 2-3km...Klosters war genial, richtung Saas gab es extrem viel Schlamm. Beim Bergbahn ausgetafelt, dass die Wanderweg nach Saas wegen bauarbeiten geschlossen ist, aber man kann sehr gut durchfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digo (3. Juli 2013)

noch wegen übernachtung: youth hostel Klosters Soldanella, Tageskarte für die Bahn (ohne Bike), Frühstück, Zimmer habe ich für 50chf gekriegt, für den Bike habe ich noch Tageskarte für 10chf gelöst.


----------



## anjin-san (23. Juli 2013)

bahnentour mit kind 

gibt es einen teil der bahnentour wo man mit einem mtb erfahrenen Kind (9 jahre) auf einfachen trails (s0-s1) fahren kann? mit der bahn hoch, fahren und wenn keine leichte talabfahrt möglich ist, mit der bahn wieder runter. Alles easy und ganz locker...


----------



## schotti65 (13. August 2013)

Ich kann folgenden Trail empfehlen, liegt am Rand der Bahnentour:

Glaris Rhinerhorn Bergstation die Schotterstraße bis zur Nordspitze (das ist auch Teil der Bahnentour, die Abfahrt ginge dann nach Norden runter Ri. Davos). Dann um die Ecke den Trail nach Süd-Osten bis nach Sertig-Dörfli.

Der Trail ist sehr flowig und vernichtet gerade mal ca. 200hm, höhere Schwierigkeit entsteht eigentlich nur durch dolles Treten = höhere Geschwindigkeit.
In der Mitte 3-4 Kehren, ansonsten nur im S1-Bereich an einem nicht zu steilem Hang entlang. Mir hat's super Spass gemacht, weil ich konnte gut 20 Minuten am Stück durchfahren. Habs deshalb gleich 2x gemacht.

Die Tour sollte mit einem Kind machbar sein, dauert vermutlich dann länger. Die Schwierigkeit ist recht konstant, also wenns nach 100m nicht passt, einfach umdrehen.

Zurück ist am einfachsten komplett Straße ca. 25 Minuten (Erwachsener..) fast nur bergab bis Glaris Talstation Bergbahn (abkürzen über Feldwege geht auch, aber immer mit hochzu ca. 100hm).

Beim nächsten Mal würde ich versuchen wollen, eine "richtige" Hochtour dranzuhängen und den Kreis im Uhrzeigersinn zu schließen. Das wird dann wohl eine knackige Tagestour. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?


----------



## Joachim1980 (14. August 2013)

*Zur Info an euch *

"...Wichtiger Hinweis
Der Verbindungsweg zwischen dem Hauptertäli und dem Strelapass musste wegen akuter Steinschlag-Gefahr am Schiahorn gesperrt werden. Die Galerie am Felsenweg wird fest verschlossen und ist nicht mehr begehbar. Es besteht keine lokale Umgehungsmöglichkeit. Als Alternative kann der Panoramaweg auf der anderen Seite des Schiahorns benutzt werden..."


----------



## Joachim1980 (25. August 2013)

Felsengallerie Strelapass wieder offen.


----------



## Grizzly71 (25. September 2013)

suche Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Davos 3.10 - 5.10 (altern. 4.10 - 6.10.)

Komme aus Villingen-Schwenningen und könnte an der A81 (Stuttgart - Bodensee) zusteigen. Falls jemand an dem langen WE Richtung Davos unterwegs ist und noch einen Platz mit Bike hat würde ich gerne mitkommen. Würde 2x Übernachten (es gibt aktuell Angebote 2x Übernachten mit Frühstück ab CHF 69,-) und eben die Bahnentour an 2-3 Tagen fahren.

Gruss Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gempen72 (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte im August die Bahnentour rund um Davos fahren. Gibt es einen Zeitplan (oder Vorschlaege) fuer die Bahnen? Das ist keine Rundtour (z.B. mit dem Zug von Kueblis zurueck nach Davos), oder?

	 Gruesse,

	  gempen72


----------



## Joachim1980 (23. Juli 2014)

Alle wichtigen Info's unter: http://bahnentour.ch/


----------



## daniel3003 (3. August 2014)

gempen72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte im August die Bahnentour rund um Davos fahren. Gibt es einen Zeitplan (oder Vorschlaege) fuer die Bahnen? Das ist keine Rundtour (z.B. mit dem Zug von Kueblis zurueck nach Davos), oder?
> 
> ...



Wollte es evtl diese Woche probieren.
Allerdings hat keiner meiner Mit-Biker grad Urlaub, und alleine find ich sowas eher oede...
33, gemaessigtes Material und Fahrweise, rel. fit. Kenne die Region aus dem Winter gut.
Wenn also jmd. Di-Fr eine aehnliche Interessenlage hat...komme aus Koeln, Mitnahme einer Person mit Rad entlang der Strecke problemlos.


----------



## Hendrik S. (1. September 2014)

Servus!

Ich hätte mal ne Frage an die, die dort waren: Wir wollen das Ding Übermorgen am 3.9. in Angriff nehmen. Aus Zeit- und Konditionsmagel aber nicht alles. Welcher Abschnitt (sagen wir mal welche Hälfte so, 4 Abfahrten) ist am besten wenn man es eher flowig mag, viele Kurven und weniger heftiges Gerumpel?
Hat zufällig jemand den GPS Track zur Hand?

Wäre super wenn jemand uns da weiterhelfen könnte... DANKE!


----------



## trailterror (1. September 2014)

Ich kann mich nicht mehr an namen erinnern (bin auch bei weitem nicht alles gefahren), aber die schwarzen passagen mancher strecken sind schon rumpelig und relativ schwer

Gotschna grat mocht ich gern. Fängt flowig an, dann wirds richtig krass, und das letzte drittel ist wieder flowiger und sehr schön zum fahren.

Ich denk unterm schlussstrich ist das terrain der bahnentour allgemein nicht für anfänger zu empfehlen


*Streckenangaben:*
1. Abschnitt*Strecke:* Davos–Weissfluhjoch–Felsenweg–Strelapass–Chörbschhorn–Stafelalp–Frauenkirch–Glaris.
*Charakter: *Aufstieg aufs Chörbschhorn mit Schiebestrecke, schwierige Abfahrt zur Stafelalp
2. Abschnitt*Strecke:* Glaris–Rinerhorn–Äbirügg–Heidboden–Wildboden–Davos.
*Charakter: *Exzellente Singletrail-Abfahrt
3. Abschnitt*Strecke:* Davos–Weissfluhjoch–Meierhofer Täli–Wolfgang–Grüenbödeli–Klosters.
*Charakter: *Die längste Abfahrt mit einem einfachen, kurzen Austieg vor dem Wolfgangpass
4. Abschnitt*Strecke:* Klosters–Gotschna–Chalbersäss– Serneuser Schwendi–Rütiwald–Klosters Dorf.
*Charakter:* Erst steinige, dannn wurzelige Singletrailabfahrt zur Serneuser Schwendi.
5. Abschnitt*Strecke:* Klosters–Gotschna–Chalbersäss– Serneuser Schwendi–Rütiwald–Klosters Dorf.
*Charakter: *Abfahrt auf der Bündner A-Line, der Freeride-Strecke nach Kosters
6. Abschnitt*Strecke:* Klosters–Gotschna–Schwarzseealp– Gotschnaboden–Zugwald–Klosters.
*Charakter:* Sehr schwieriger Abschnitt zur Schwarzseealp
7. Abschnitt*Strecke:* Klosters Dorf–Madrisa–Flue–Klosters Dorf.
*Charakter: *Schwierige Strecke von Flue bis zur Talstation
8. Abschnitt*Strecke:* Klosters Dorf–Madrisa–Arensa–Saas–Küblis. 
*Charakter:* Oberster Abschnitt auf altem Wanderweg, danach kniffliger Singletrail nach Saas


http://bahnentour.ch/index.php/davos-klosters


----------



## Hendrik S. (1. September 2014)

Anfänger sind wir ja auch nicht. Aber halt nur mit 150mm Federweg unterwegs. Damit kommt man ziemlich alles runter, aber mehr Spaß machen halt damit die flowigen Sachen.
Welche Abschnitte sind dann noch empfehlenswert?
Die Infos oben hatte ich mir auch besorgt, aber so richtig aussagekräftig ist das nicht. Kniffelig oder Exzellent. Das kann alles sein von S1 bis S4. Deshalb die doofe Fragerei weil es drum geht, was mit nem Rad was noch kein ausgewachsenes Enduro ist noch *mit Spaß* flüssig fahrbar ist...


Reicht wenn jemand kurz die Nummern von oben (1-8) postet, die er für sinnvoll hält.


----------



## Joachim1980 (1. September 2014)

Der große Teil der Abfahrt von Gotschna links hinunter zur Schwarzseealpe über die Hörner ist definitiv nicht flowig. Mittelteil dieser Abfahrt ist S3 (mehrere Stufen, loser Untergrund, geröllig, Kehren). 

Tracks auf http://www.bahnentour.ch/


----------



## Chrige (2. September 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> *Streckenangaben:*
> 1. Abschnitt*Strecke:* Davos–Weissfluhjoch–Felsenweg–Strelapass–Chörbschhorn–Stafelalp–Frauenkirch–Glaris.
> *Charakter: *Aufstieg aufs Chörbschhorn mit Schiebestrecke, schwierige Abfahrt zur Stafelalp
> 2. Abschnitt*Strecke:* Glaris–Rinerhorn–Äbirügg–Heidboden–Wildboden–Davos.
> ...


 
Ok, ich versuche mich mal. Ich bin einen Teil der Tour Mitte Juli in zwei Tagen gefahren. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass es regnerisch und die Trails nass waren. Ich würde mich als ziemlich gute Technikerin bezeichnen.
1. Die Abfahrt zur Stafelalp ist brutal ausgefahren. Da hat es sehr tiefe Rillen und es macht nicht wirklich Spass (das meinten auch die Jungs, die ausgebildete Bike-Guides sind).
2. Haben wir aus Zeitgründen und weil wir die eine oder andere Blessur von 1 hatten ausgelassen
3. Ich weiss zwar, dass wir die Strecke gefahren sind, kann mich aber nicht wirklich daran erinnern. Ich denke aber, dass es nicht soooo viele technische Schwierigkeiten drin hatte.
4. Wenn die Strecke nass ist, würde ich diese Abfahrt nicht empfehlen. Die Abfahrt durch den Wald ist ein einziger Wurzelteppich, so dass es für uns sehr rutschig war und ich einen grossen Teil zu Fuss gehen musste.
5. Toll, kein Problem, da die Strecke gut ausgebaut ist. Wir sind sie direkt dreimal gefahren, da diese Abfahrt auch bei Regen Spass macht.
6. Abfahrt zur Schwarzseealp sehr technisch. Ich würde raten, schon bei Gotschnaboden aus der Gondel zu steigen, wenn ihr den technischen Teil auslassen möchtet. Wir sind allerdings den unteren Teil anders gefahren, da wir nach Davos und nicht nach Klosters sind.
7. Sind wir nicht gefahren
8. Sind wir nicht gefahren

Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal die Schneesituation anschauen. Der Schnee ist schon ziemlich weit unten. Also ich würde 3 und 5 machen und evtl noch 2, da ich von anderen gehört habe, dass diese Abfahrt wirklich toll sein soll.


----------



## Hendrik S. (2. September 2014)

Dankeschön!
Genau solche Infos hab ich gebraucht!


----------



## G-ZERO FX (10. September 2014)

Hallo zusamman,

ich möchte am We die Bahnentour Davos und vll auch noch die Bahnentour Engadin fahren. Gibt es aktuelle nützliche Hinweise bezüglich der Strecken?
Ist vll noch jemand die Tage da. Suche noch nen Grupee der ich mich anschließen kann.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-ZERO FX (11. September 2014)

Hallo nochmal, hat den jemand eine Gps datei von der Bahnentour Engadin?


----------



## salzwasser (12. September 2014)

Also im Engadin brauchst du kein GPS. da ist alles sehr gut angeschrieben!
Habe aber gerade in der neuen Ride gelesen, dass du den GPX Track auf der Website der Bahnentour findest.

Der letzte Trail durchs Suvretta Tal ist der absolute Hammer!!


----------



## Joachim1980 (19. September 2014)

Alles auf
http://www.bahnentour.ch/
Durchklicken müsst ihr schon selber.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (21. September 2014)

nur zur info: Die Tracks zum Download auf der Homepage sind alle Kostenpflichtig. 
War letztendlich in Davos. Hammer Gebiet dort für Enduristen. Die Abfahrt nach Klosters ist auch echt spaßig angelegt (Bikeparkstrecke). Unbedingt eine Unterkunft mit Gästekarte nutzen, dann ist der Bahnentransport für Personen umsonst (Fahrradtageskarte 10 sfr). Auf dem Campingplatz habe ich 29 sfr für Nacht+Gästekarte gezahlt. DIe Tageskarte für die Bahn kostet 40sfr!!!


----------



## Joachim1980 (21. September 2014)

Übersicht Biketrails:
http://www.davos.ch/fileadmin/user_upload/DavosKlosters/Dokumente/Erleben/Bikekarte_Uebersicht.pdf

Track Bahnentour (kostenlos):
http://www.davos.ch/erleben/sommer/bike/mountainbike/tourenvorschlaege.html?tour_id=B02828


----------



## fl1pstYle (9. Oktober 2014)

wir gehen ab morgen auf die Bahnentour! 
Wetter soll nochmal super werden, bin gespannt wie es wird - Singletraildelirium???? =)


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. April 2015)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> nur zur info: Die Tracks zum Download auf der Homepage sind alle Kostenpflichtig.
> War letztendlich in Davos. Hammer Gebiet dort für Enduristen. Die Abfahrt nach Klosters ist auch echt spaßig angelegt (Bikeparkstrecke). Unbedingt eine Unterkunft mit Gästekarte nutzen, dann ist der Bahnentransport für Personen umsonst (Fahrradtageskarte 10 sfr). Auf dem Campingplatz habe ich 29 sfr für Nacht+Gästekarte gezahlt. DIe Tageskarte für die Bahn kostet 40sfr!!!



Auf welchem Campingplatz warst du?


----------



## G-ZERO FX (26. April 2015)

http://www.mountainhotels.ch/sommer/hotel-suchen/detailansicht/hotel/campingmobilehome.html


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. April 2015)

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (11. Juli 2015)

Lohnt es sich die 10 Franken dür den Download zu investieren?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Juli 2015)

Gibt's auf gps-tracks.com und vielen anderen Portalen kostenlos.

Einfach nach Bahnentour Davos gpx googlen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Dusius (11. Juli 2015)

OK den track habe ich danke. Wir wollen nicht alles machen sind nur ein Tag da, was ist ganz besonders zu empfehlen?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Juli 2015)

Starten würde ich mit Jakobshorn (ich glaube nur die erste Bahn nimmt Biker mit, also früh dran sein)
Dann rauf auf's Weisfluhjoch - Runter Wolfgangspass - Klosters.
Dann alle Trails vom Gotschnagrat links und rechts runter. 
Die A-Line ist auch witzig zu fahren.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## frank70 (31. Juli 2016)

ich würde gerne die bahnentour machen, die 1400 hm aufstieg schrecken mich jedoch etwas ab, da ich eher ein downhiller bin. ist der grösste teil dieser aufstiegsmeter auf einem abschnitt, so dass ich diesen weg lassen könnte? sind die wege gut beschildert, ich möchte ohne gps fahren? mir ist aus Sicherheitsgründen wohler mit einem fullface helm, ist davon wegen eventuell zu vielen tramppassagen abzuraten? ich würde mein Enduro nehmen.  wäre froh, wenn ihr mir die fragen beantworten könnt. danke und ride on !!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (31. Juli 2016)

Hier findest du den Track auf der Karte

http://www.gps-tracks.com/bahnentour-davos-klosters-mountainbike-tour-B02828.html

Mein Tip: laß einfach den Teil um Davos weg und fahr die Trails um Klosters, da geht's nur runter.

Die Trails sind meiner Erinnerung nach nicht als Bahnentour ausgeschildert,
ein GPS Gerät ist also von Vorteil. 

Du kannst aber auch einfach den anderen Bikern folgen,
sind genug unterweg 


Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

